

Rabbi overcomes fear of Nazis by playing Call of Duty - emilam
http://www.businessinsider.com/rabbi-playing-call-of-duty-helped-me-conquer-my-fear-of-nazis-2009-3

======
kyochan
And then his fear returns when he unlocks the Nazi zombie mode...

Anyway. He makes no mention that COD:WAW's, Nazi zombie mode the objective is
to survive as long as possible until the inevitable of being ripped apart by
Nazi zombies.

For someone whose fear of Nazis came after the fact, I wonder what would his
reaction to this mode?

